# help for a diet please



## Bryson (Jun 3, 2006)

8:00 in morning waffles
12:00 soup chicken soup maybe pancakes
5:00 w/e my mom makes usally meat or w/e
7:00 popcorn xD
and thats basically my diet can someone post a better one please? or if this ones good


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 3, 2006)

This is the worst diet I have ever seen.

Please read the stickies, and then come back here when you have more informed and more specific questions to ask...

VanessaNicole


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah do read the stickies, but heres a sample diet.


wake up:
8 egg whites
1 whole egg
1cup oats
16ounces of water

3 hours later
Protein drink
some fruit

another 3 hours
chicken breast (8 ounces)
broccoli (as much as you like)
16 ounes water

another 3 hours
1 can tuna
piece of fruit

another 3 hours
grilled salmon
green beans
16 ounes water

another 3 hours
protein shake

I ussually have 2 protein drinks a day of about 40-50 grams. Spread your meals out about 3 hours apart between 200-350 calories (depending on your goals). As a rule of thumb 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight. So if you weigh 130lbs you need 130 grams of protein (more wont hurt you).


----------



## Bryson (Sep 26, 2019)

VanessaNicole said:


> This is the worst diet I have ever seen.
> 
> Please read the stickies, and then come back here when you have more informed and more specific questions to ask...
> 
> VanessaNicole



Bro, I was literally like 11 in this

Sorry to bump but I AM DYING, just realized I had an old account and my diet had me in tears, holy shit.


----------



## Bryson (Sep 26, 2019)

Bryson said:


> 8:00 in morning waffles
> 12:00 soup chicken soup maybe pancakes
> 5:00 w/e my mom makes usally meat or w/e
> 7:00 popcorn xD
> and thats basically my diet can someone post a better one please? or if this ones good



How fucking stupid was I when I was like 11

omfg.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Sep 27, 2019)

*You were obviously very bright to find this website*



Bryson said:


> How fucking stupid was I when I was like 11
> 
> omfg.



Create this account, sign up, and ask for information.

You were not given education about nutrition, so you took it upon yourself to find sources of education for yourself.

That IS a very intelligent 11year old.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 30, 2019)

First time ever!


----------



## Montego (Sep 30, 2019)

Bryson said:


> How fucking stupid was I when I was like 11
> 
> omfg.


Looks solid to me


----------

